
If 80% of Americans Wore Masks, Covid-19 Infections Would Plummet New Study Says - elliekelly
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2020/05/masks-covid-19-infections-would-plummet-new-study-says
======
melling
“ If 80% of a closed population were to don a mask, COVID-19 infection rates
would statistically drop to approximately one twelfth the number of
infections—compared to a live-virus population in which no one wore masks.”

------
WheelsAtLarge
Why isn't this all over the news?

